# Face book Photos



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

Well I had to go down and talk to the game warden yesterday cuz sombody reported my fb photos. Aparently they thought the day that they were posted was the day that the photo was taken! oke: I had to clarify that the birds were taken in season and that I was licensed. But seriously some of the pics were posted in june! Do people have nothing better to do?


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

That is a hard knock. But seriously people can avoid things lie this if they know who all of there facebook friends actually are. I find it hilarious when i see people with 800 friends most of which the person doesn't even know. Tough luck and hopefully it doesn't happen again...


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

actually more and more game wardens are using fbook as their number one way to catch people....

just think, 9 out of 10 hunters like to brag and show off hero shots after a good hunt...(yes ive been guilty as well)

so with a network like fbook, it is easy to find things like that.


----------



## CentralNoDakDuckman (Jan 9, 2012)

I hear ya, i use FB alot to post pictures of any succesful hunt not just to show off to others but to tribute the memories made in the field and those that the memories are made with. I agree do people really have nothing better to do? Keep on Keepin on!


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

No you are bragging!!!!!!! Just admit it already. I think its hillarious that usually the only way to get caught is when people can't keep their yap shut.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Does a limit really happen if you don't post it on Facebook or internet forums????


----------



## surfscoter (Jun 9, 2011)

if you mean by having nothing better to but complain about facebook on a chat forum.....ask yourself.... :bop:


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't know that you owed them an explanation, they had no probable cause to bring you in.


----------



## grnhd (Jun 21, 2003)

Blue Plate said:


> Does a limit really happen if you don't post it on Facebook or internet forums????


I hear you. I dont understand why kids have to post pics of all their hunts.Its bragging plain and simple.


----------



## GregB (Dec 30, 2006)

grnhd said:


> Blue Plate said:
> 
> 
> > Does a limit really happen if you don't post it on Facebook or internet forums????
> ...


It's not just kids.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

It is sad, but it is the way our future is going. I have nothing to hide, if I did I certainly would not post it online...


----------



## Honkerhornet (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't see a problem with this. There are many people who enjoy seeing someone's success in the outdoors including my self. Post away.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm an novice when it comes to facebook, only go on a few times a week. During the hunting season dudes I know will post up everything they kill on facebook, no matter what. They must feel the need to feed their ego, not sure. I rarely every post kill shot photos. Does anyone really need to see another limit of honkers, I usually only post if it's something unsusual like a band or something.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I post up a ton of hunting pictures on facebook, however I post alot more thana hero shot with a pile of dead birds. I like to post picture of birds in flight, dogs making retrieves, a nice sunset, and so on. I have a ton of people, many of which dont even hunt, tell me they really enjoy looking at my pictures. Only people that I am friends with can view my pictures so its not like I am posting up pictures trying to brag to the the whole world. I have alot of friends in other states that I dont get to talk to alot and we enjoy looking at pictures of each others hunts on facebook. I guess I dont really see a huge problem with it.


----------



## MCFowler (Jan 27, 2012)

I like posting pics. I also enjoy seeing other people's hunt pics...don't really see the problem with it. I'm in a position in which I get to take alot of young and first time hunters out fowlin, and the pictures are a good memory for them. Is it bragging? Yes. Is it bragging on their behalf? Hell yes. If you don't care for it, I understand that...but you dont have to look at them. Lighten up. Try telling a walleye fisherman not to post pics...ha...good luck.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

MCFowler said:


> Try telling a walleye fisherman not to post pics...ha...good luck.


So true, why is it OK for someone to hold a huge walleye, muskie, pike, bass or whatever fish it may be and it doesn't get ripped on like the waterfowl pic's do.....


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I take pics of everything while out hunting and post them up. I personally like to see other people's hunting pics as well. I don't do it for bragging rights, just to preserve memories. There are actually quite a few hunts I don't even take pictures on because I forget.

From another view point me taking pictures helps with our websites. Pictures are good for articles, posting to Facebook fan pages, and things of that nature.

If someone has a problem with it, don't look.


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

Well of course its bragging. Whats wrong with tooting your horn a little bit when you've worked hard to get success? Taking pictures serves two purposes: 1.) you can look back years from now and remember long forgotten hunts 2.) to show your buddies that decided to sleep in why they should of gotten up. Whenever someone finds an old black and white of a group of guys with limits of ducks draped over a '57 chevy, no one goes "Look at those arrogant SOBs! What a bunch of braggers!" No, instead people go, "Hey thats a pretty cool old pic". If people stopped taking pics of their pile of birds or in this case posting them, we will not have anything to look back on 60 years from now. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Wetland Warriors (Feb 22, 2011)

Quack_Kills said:


> Well of course its bragging. Whats wrong with tooting your horn a little bit when you've worked hard to get success? Taking pictures serves two purposes: 1.) you can look back years from now and remember long forgotten hunts 2.) to show your buddies that decided to sleep in why they should of gotten up. Whenever someone finds an old black and white of a group of guys with limits of ducks draped over a '57 chevy, no one goes "Look at those arrogant SOBs! What a bunch of braggers!" No, instead people go, "Hey thats a pretty cool old pic". If people stopped taking pics of their pile of birds or in this case posting them, we will not have anything to look back on 60 years from now. just my 2 cents.


Right on, I definitely enjoy seeing my friends hunting and fishing success on facebook. If you don't then don't look.


----------



## CentralNoDakDuckman (Jan 9, 2012)

lesser said:


> No you are bragging!!!!!!! Just admit it already. I think its hillarious that usually the only way to get caught is when people can't keep their yap shut.


Yea bragging when i post pictures with significantly less birds than the limits, its all about showing people this is what i love and even if three guys only shoot two honkers or one greenhead for two guys, the picture was posted for other reasons tham bragging...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

On the other side of this issue, there are morons out there who can't help hanging themselves. Why shouldn't law enforcement us it when they can?......


----------

